# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Lễ trao giải Vietnam ICT Award 2010, MobiFone nhận giải DN Viễn thông di động có chất lượng dịch vụ

## thangmarketing

hôm nay, 23/4, tại hà nội, đã tổ chức lễ trao giải việt nam ict award, là hệ thống giiải thưởng công nghệ thông tin và truyền thông việt nam do bộ thông tin và truyền thông việt nam tổ chức. theo đó, mạng di động mobifone đã nhận được giải thưởng “doanh nghiệp viễn thông di động có chất lượng dịch vụ tốt nhất”.
với hạng mục giải thưởng này, mobifone được đánh giá là mạng di động có các dịch vụ thoại và phi thoại chất lượng cao nhất tại việt nam trong năm 2010. giải thưởng này dựa trên đánh giá và kết quả đo kiểm khách quan của các cơ quan quản lý nhà nước trong lĩnh vực viễn thông, sở thông tin và truyền thông, kết quả khảo sát của cơ quan báo chí, truyền thông đại chúng và khảo sát ý kiến khách hàng về chất lượng dịch vụ của doanh nghiệp.
1 số hình ảnh cóp nhặt được từ buổi lễ trao giải việt nam ict award năm nay:






​

----------


## xuxulinh0993

các mạng ở việt nam hiện nay nhìn chung là tương tự nhau về giá cả và dịch vụ. vì thế, nhà mạng nào có chất lượng dịch vụ tốt hơn sẽ được khách hàng lựa chọn. mobifone có thể đáp ứng được nhu cầu khắt khe của khách hàng thì đương nhiên sẽ được người tiêu dùng yêu thích thôi :shifty:

----------


## muabansimsodep

gọi điện lên tổng đài của mobifone luôn đc các nhân viên hướng dẫn và giải thích rất nhiệt tình, mà mobifone hay khuyến mãi nữa chứ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]). nhìn chung về chất lượng phục vụ thì giải thưởng này của mobifone cũng xứng đáng

----------


## hangdambao00

mình xài mobi lâu roài, chất lượng phục vụ của mobi khá tốt, sóng cũng mạnh, lại hay khuyến mại nữa. kết nhất hồi mobi khuyến mại 10 phút tính tiền 1 phút. mình buôn như điên với bọn bạn lun. giờ thì viettel cũng bắt chước mobi rùi đấy [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## 4B1601

giải victa này khác với giải vma ở chỗ giải này là do các cơ quan quản lý nhà nước, các công ty truyền thông, cơ quan báo chí bình chọn trong khi vma do khán giả bình chọn, thế mà nhà mobi đều dành 2 giải thưởng quan trọng ở 2 giải này, mà giải này còn có nhiều tiêu chí rất khắt khe cơ, có lẽ ở quá lâu trong thị trường vn rồi nên hiểu quá rõ khách hàng để phục vụ nên đạt giải có lẽ ko có gì phải bàn cãi quá nhiều

----------


## tanphatdoor

chúc mừng bác mobifone, thời gian gần đây bác viettel ít khuyến mãi quá nên vote cho bác mobifone một phiếu nhé

----------


## hai0chin

thời buổi khó khăn, vật giá gia tăng, việc khuyến mãi của các hãng di động như viettel, mobifone hay vinafone giúp cho người tiêu dùng rất nhiều, hy vọng các bác sẽ tiếp tục phát huy mặt tốt này. chúc mừng mobifone

----------


## gaunhoiboom

giải lớn thì đương nhiên các bác lớn mới được nhận giải, mobifone nhận giải này là xứng đáng vì mình dùng mobifone mấy năm rồi mà vẫn ngon lành, ko có gì phải phàn nàn cả

----------


## GinVNSEO

vài hôm nữa sẽ có bài " giải mã doanh nghiệp đạt giải dịch vụ viễn thông tốt nhất của mobifone" giống như đợt vma vừa rồi cũng nên, hehe, đợt trước có đọc được 1 bài báo như thế đấy

----------


## hajdajgja

hehe, hôm qua mới xem trực tiếp mà diễn đàn đã có luôn topic từ hôm qua luôn. đúng là thời buổi gì cũng nhanh, các bác doanh nghiệp thay nhau lên nhận giải, đúng là ko khác gì đi trẩy hội

----------


## fpicseo

hôm 20/4 vừa qua, bác mobifone đã chiêu đãi cư dân đồng nai một chương trình ca nhạc "bắt sóng cảm xúc" toàn các sao như hồ ngọc hà, phương vi, lân nhã,..xem thât thích. xem xong mới biết dịp này tổ chức mừng trung tâm vi của mobifone khai trương ở đồng nai

----------


## bqtpro2016

*2hc6fc*

mọi vấn đề được đưa ra đều có câu hỏi và câu trả lời của riêng nó, vì sao mobifone lại được nhận giải thưởng này và câu trả lời sẽ là: vì ông ta là nhà nước, có quan hệ rộng với các ông lớn, thế thôi

----------


## dunghoang

đây, t có câu trả lời cho bạn nè
http://www.ictnews.vn/home/kinh-doanh/vi-sao-mobifone-doat-giai-mang-co-chat-luong-tot-nhat/2011/04/1cmsv876689/view.htm

----------


## Mrthieugia

đã từng xài thử cả 3 mạng di động. vẫn kết mobi nhất. mặc dù thỉnh thoảng có vài vụ rớt mạng cũng khiến mình khó chịu nhưng thứ gì dùng lâu rùi cũng quen. 1 khi đã yêu thích cái j` thì điểm xấu cũng thành điểm tốt tất[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]:a:

----------

